# FYI--New Firmware v2.7 Toshiba HD-DVD



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

just noticed this today...i don't have my HD-DVD connected
to my network 24/7.... this is fairly new as i check the site weekly....
updates several known HDMI/DVI connection issues as well as
several other playability issues....

*Note* [may factory default some of your settings]

http://www.tacp.com/hddvd/

then click support to D/L & update via
ISO or to read version history

*


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, I'll check this out, I just got one and downloaded firmware Sat. We'll see if I need to again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...just to mention, the above firmware update is about a month old and affects only some Toshiba HDDVD players. It looks like generations 1,2, and 3 have all been updated in the last month. 

I did the update and it took about 30 minutes over 3.0MBit DSL, the longest part was 7 minutes staring at it saying step 4 of 4 and doing nothing. The update was successful eventually.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Works good on my A2.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the update info. i guess i'll have to check this out on mine as well.


----------

